# PTSB Cut Deposit Rates Including INBS & NR Rates (Full List)



## Lightning (18 Jul 2012)

PTSB have slashed their variable rates. 

I have listed all the changes below as many of the changes affect legacy accounts and hence are not in the best buys. 

Accounts affected:


35 Day Notice Account down to 2.50%.
40 Day Notice Account down to 2.50%.
21 Day Regular Saver down to 2.85%.
HomeStarter Regular Saver down to 3.00%.
PayDay Saver down to 2.75%.
Safari Saver down to 2.50%.
Online Regular Saver down to 3.50%.
Irish Life Privilege Account down to 0.20%-0.50%
INBS Regular Saver down to 2.85%.
INBS 21 Day notice down to 0.70%-1.25%.
INBS Instant Access down to 2.25%
INBS 30 day Notice down to 1.20%.
INBS 7 day Notice down to 0.50%-1.00%.
Signature On Call down to 0.75%.
Signature 30 Day notice down to 2.50%.
Signature 40 Day notice down to 2.50%.
Northern Rock 30 day notice Issue 2 down to 2.00%.
Northern Rock 30 day notice Issue 1 down to 1.00%.
Northern Rock instant access Annual Interest down to 2.75%.
Northern Rock instant access Monthly Interest down to 2.50%.
Northern Rock Silver Saver down to 1.25%.
Northern Rock Direct Saver down to 1.00%.
Northern Rock Direct Saver Business down to 1.25%.

Accounts unaffected:


Online Instant Access. 
Online 40 Day Notice. 
My Cash. 

The new rates are not yet on the PTSB website.

If you have *legacy* PTSB, legacy NR or legacy INBS account, you are now best off *closing your account and switching*. 

If you have a PTSB *branch notice* account, you are best off switching on the PTSB *Online 40 Day Notice* account or moving your money elsewhere.

If you have a PTSB *21 day regular saver*, you are best off switching on the PTSB *Online Regular Saver* or moving your money elsewhere.


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2012)

Thanks Ciaran

There is a monthly transfer limit for the Online Regular Saver of €1000 per month, so moving existing funds from other accounts might not be straightforward.

A few months ago, I tried to transfer funds to an Online Regular Saver account from another PTSB account, and couldn't move more than €1000 in a month.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jul 2012)

True. You can obviously move the entire lump sum from your 2.85% PTSB 21 Day Regular Saver Account into an instant access account like the 3.25% KBC Smart Saver account and then, from there, drip feed the 1,000 EUR per month into the 3.50% PTSB Online Regular Saver.


----------



## Ryan (18 Jul 2012)

I have 21k in a 21 day investment deposit currently earning 1%. I'll have to start looking for alternatives soon I think. Annoying since the rate was 3.5% when I opened the account


----------



## Lightning (18 Jul 2012)

Ryan said:


> I have 21k in a 21 day investment deposit currently earning 1%. I'll have to start looking for alternatives soon I think. Annoying since the rate was 3.5% when I opened the account



Yip, they launch with a good headline rate and then the rate fades as new products are launched. 

Have you read the best buys for alternatives? Need help? In my opinion, now is a very good time to lock for 1 year 2 months @ 4.15% while the rate is still on offer.


----------



## Bobby1 (23 Jul 2012)

Anyone know when these come into force? Still the old rates on the web, are they all subject to PSD regulations?


----------



## TomOC (9 Aug 2012)

Bobby1 said:


> Anyone know when these come into force? Still the old rates on the web, are they all subject to PSD regulations?



Does anyone have an update on this?  I emailed TSB weeks back asking, all I got was an email saying we cannot discuss account details by mail.  I asked again saying I do not want to discuss account details only when the rate changes but they didn't respond.  I am abroad (Aus) and have not got around to calling them yet due to time differences.  The reason I ask is I would like to start withdrawing money from my old northern rock (Demand online) account before the rate drops.  Does anyone know what the max electronic withdrawal is now on this account since it changed from northern rock to TSB?  Is it 4000 or 10,000 or something like that?


----------



## Lightning (9 Aug 2012)

Bobby1 said:


> Anyone know when these come into force?



18 September 2012.


----------



## Lightning (9 Aug 2012)

TomOC said:


> Does anyone know what the max electronic withdrawal is now on this account since it changed from northern rock to TSB?  Is it 4000 or 10,000 or something like that?



5,000 EUR to non-PTSB accounts per business day.


----------



## SESOM (10 Aug 2012)

I have 30k on 90 day fixed term deposit at 3.25% which matures on 20th august. PTSB are now offering me 2.75%. Does the 18th sept date have any relevance to my situation?


----------



## Lightning (11 Aug 2012)

SESOM said:


> I have 30k on 90 day fixed term deposit at 3.25% which matures on 20th august. PTSB are now offering me 2.75%. Does the 18th sept date have any relevance to my situation?



No relevance. 

You are obviously best switching, there are better options than the 2.75% PTSB are offering to pay you.


----------



## SESOM (11 Aug 2012)

Thanks Ciaran


----------

